
Division of labor is the meaning of life - hhs
https://www.nationalreview.com/2019/04/capitalism-division-labor-economy-life-society/
======
ddingus
Oh hell no.

Division of labor can be reframed as people working together toward a common
goal:

That is to experience, love, live, laugh, play, build, understand, and have
all that endure.

We all find our niche, we all work in roughly the same ways, and most
importantly, we all share basic ignorance.

Understanding, shared over time helps. And understanding is hard to secure,
but once we have it, sharing it is a huge resource.

The list of things we actually know is damn small too.

The unknowns are profound. Some fill them with religion. Some just deal, and I
am one of those. Want answers, but operate without them well enough.

There is no referee we can work with. There is no one else, just us. We may
learn differently, and perhaps soon too. Who knows?

Honestly, it is flat out amazing that we are here, and with the animals too.

Despite that, this same ignorance drives people in bent, painful ways.

We shit where we eat. We kill one another, and use a considerable amount of
our understanding to do it too.

We reproduce like weeds.

And only some of us seek to understand US, our nature. Many do not, or are
more concerned with legacies, Marks on the world, winning whatever game we
play.

We are not here very long either. And, our current understanding does little
to suggest otherwise. One time through. The only time.

As I continue my journey, I find experiences, the joy of conversation and just
how little, if anything we can know of one another, not to mention this
awesome world we live in. So damn suggestive. Any one of us gets just a taste
of what "real" is.

I know I am not spending my time here as my nature would have me do. And I
know that is due to small numbers of us who do not have their priorities in
order, nor perspective inclusive enough for that to happen.

And we are all young for a time to help others, build that which keeps risk at
bay, to reproduce, to help others who are old, broken, fallen, as will happen
to nearly all of us, should we not be snuffed out early.

I have no hard answers to purpose of life. None of us do.

But I can say it does not all boil down to money, labor. Labor and resources
matter, and we must do and use them to endure.

But there is much more, each of us a story, each of us connected to others,
young and old, near and now far.

While some of us want bigger better things, and that is good, part of our
nature, we often forget what we need and where we live as if the human cost
associated with those failures is somehow OK.

It is absolutely not. None of us are fundementally better than the others are.
Not in the basic sense of being.

We may arrive here with gifts, and we may not. And that changes nothing about
being, and what that means. Those gifts can empower us, entertain, bring
understanding and all manner of bounty.

Even the least of us matters. Just beings here, alone, ignorant in so many
ways. Clumsy too.

Every one of us is alive, present, deserving to be, do, play, laugh, love, be
loved, to matter.

Perhaps more time spent getting to understand ourselves, others would see
better priorities than what we struggle with now.

It is a very slow process. Slow enough, almost slow enough to forget it is
even there. But it is, and to deny it is to deny ourselves, feign knowing, a
folly that has costs difficult to describe, costs that accrue each day, costs
that do not appear on a balance sheet.

------
soniman
"Capitalism is boring,” said the founding father of National Review, William
F. Buckley. “Devoting your life to it,” as conservatives do, “is horrifying if
only because it’s so repetitious. It’s like sex.”

